# What is this?



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ended up with a stem of something in a bag of new fish. Anybody know what it is and how to take care of it?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I call it a bonus lol not sure what the plant is though


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

If you're not sure how to grow it, throw it in and just let it float. Over the next week or two (depending on your light/nutrients) it should grow enough for a much easier identification.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Could be an anubia but wait till our plant guru chime in


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i agree with gklaw looks like anubia. Cheers


----------

